# Can you data share using personal hotspot iPhone4 and iPad 2?



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was told you can! Is this right? I can use my 6G data plan on an iPad 2 as long as my iPhone is present using personal hotspot?

I am asking because I have to make an iPad 2 decision. SO based on the above and if it is true or not, do I need the WiFi only iPad 2?


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

If your data plan supports tethering, then you're good to go. Yes you only need the wifi version if you are going to use the hotspot feature.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I cant find the tether option on my phone. It was there now its not. Do I have to setup a personal hotspot between my phone and mac first?


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Deathlok2001 said:


> Do I have to setup a personal hotspot between my phone and mac first?


Nope, you don't have to do anything with your mac. Try updating your firmware. Apple just released firmware 4.3.1 a few hours ago. The hotspot feature should the third option under settings.

You might want to call your service provider and make sure tethering is actually included in your data plan. If tethering is not included, you will be charged for data.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Deathlok2001 said:


> I cant find the tether option on my phone. It was there now its not. Do I have to setup a personal hotspot between my phone and mac first?


It's no longer called tethering on the iPhone. Personal hotspot replaced it. 
Your cell phone carrier will still consider it tethering for service offering though.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

check with your provider. There are ** on Rogers site and I know someone who called and Rogers said they couldn't do it with the 6GB plan.

I've yet to call, but if they don't let me, they're going to lose my business. My wife doesn't use alot at all, but it's principle. Shouldn't matter the plan. If you use the data, you use it and if you're paying for it, you should be able to use it.

This whole UBB issue is going to bite more than 1 company in the arse b/c I"m going to get fired up about all the crap we're paying for 

Time to fight back! And the internet is here to help


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> check with your provider. There are ** on Rogers site and I know someone who called and Rogers said they couldn't do it with the 6GB plan.
> 
> I've yet to call, but if they don't let me, they're going to lose my business. My wife doesn't use alot at all, but it's principle. Shouldn't matter the plan. If you use the data, you use it and if you're paying for it, you should be able to use it.
> 
> ...




Not sure what you guys are on about.. but I have a 6GB plan on iPhone 4 and use personal hotspot a lot. I laptops and ipads all connected fine.

I do know that if you have a lower capacity data plan, you need to call rogers (or your provider) to have them enable "tethering" capability. They will tell you a speel about being liable for data cost if you go over your cap.

thats all.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

psxp said:


> Not sure what you guys are on about.. but I have a 6GB plan on iPhone 4 and use personal hotspot a lot. I laptops and ipads all connected fine.
> 
> I do know that if you have a lower capacity data plan, you need to call rogers (or your provider) to have them enable "tethering" capability. They will tell you a speel about being liable for data cost if you go over your cap.
> 
> thats all.


Are you sure they aren't charging you an extra $10 or so for the using your 6 GB iPhone plan tethering it to other devices?
Check your bill. You have to be an accountant to figure it out.
They make it as confusing as they possibly can.

I just talked to Rogers yesterday and basically my 6GB plan is used on my 3GS iPhone and that is the only device I can use it on without paying extra.

I don't know, maybe I getting screwed...imagine that...
I was pissed when they told me this and then they knocked $5 monthly off of my $30 6GB data plan.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

As far as I know all of Rogers data plans over 1 gb support personal hotspot.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Snowy said:


> Are you sure they aren't charging you an extra $10 or so for the using your 6 GB iPhone plan tethering it to other devices?
> Check your bill. You have to be an accountant to figure it out.
> They make it as confusing as they possibly can.
> 
> ...


They are talking out of their asses. Tethering and Personal Hotspot are free. Sharing a data plan- 2 sims - costs money. In any case, you can't do personal hotspot on the 3GS, so you're SOL.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok,so I am typing this from my iPad 2 in my living room using my personal hotspot iPhone 4 with the phones 6 g data plan I got last summer for $30. The iPad 2 is why got the 6 g plan for my iPhone 4.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

I have an iPhone 3G - waiting for the iPhone 5 

I have the 6Gb plan with Rogers and I use tethering for no additional charge.

Just have to ring them and have them set it up.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

milhaus said:


> They are talking out of their asses. Tethering and Personal Hotspot are free. Sharing a data plan- 2 sims - costs money. In any case, you can't do personal hotspot on the 3GS, so you're SOL.


No, he's not SOL. You can do Bluetooth with the hotspot on 3Gs. I've done it with my iPad and wrote about it here before. It's limited to 1.4mbs but it is fine.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Atroz said:


> No, he's not SOL. You can do Bluetooth with the hotspot on 3Gs. I've done it with my iPad and wrote about it here before. It's limited to 1.4mbs but it is fine.


Right; forgot it was a feature enabled in 4.3. Used to require a jailbreak on the iPad side of things.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been doing it for months now with MyWi. I'm not upgrading to 4.3 just yet but I have tried my wife's 4.3 iPhone and it does work. We have a 1GB shared plan with Rogers.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Let's make sure we all know the difference between Data Sharing and Personal Hotspot (formally known as Data Tethering).

Data Sharing is where you can share your data plan with other _3G capable devices_. So, if you have an iPhone with 3G and an iPad 3G, they can both access your one 3G plan for an additional fee (which varies by carrier). The access to this data plan is independent on both devices; they can even be in different cities, say, your iPhone in Toronto and your daughter's iPad in London, Ontario, studying at university or something.

Personal Hotspot is where your iPhone can act as a wireless router, broadcasting your 3G data connectivity as a near-field WiFi zone. This would enable your WiFi-only iPad, any typical laptop, etc. to log onto the iPhone's WiFi network and access the internet through your iPhone's 3G plan. This ONLY works when the iPad or laptop is at a close proximity to your iPhone. I believe that both Rogers and Bell allows this capability for free to any customers with a data plan of 1GB/month or higher.

I have an iPhone 4, a MBP and an iPad 1 WiFi. Both my iPad and MBP can get on the internet for me any time through the iPhone for free. In fact, now that Personal Hotspot is allowed, I no longer have need to Jailbreak my iPhone in order to use MyWi (which enabled personal hotspot capability on iPhones previous to this) -- and creating a Personal Hotspot was the ONLY reason I jailbroke my iPhone. The officially supported Personal Hotspot is a Godsend!


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. I can use my iPhone 4 as a wireless router and allow my iPad to access my 6G data plan on the phone.

I do not have to get a separate plan for the iPad 2. With the personal hotspot, the iPad 2can piggy back onto the iPhone 4 data plan.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Any Rogers data plan of 1GB of greater supports personal hotspot for no additional charge. It works great. In fact, Apple seems to have thrown in a bit of magic and enabled the iPhone's GPS to transmit back to the iPad when they are tethered. Works like a charm!


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I just called Rogers today. Tethering / hotspur did not appear in my settings despite my having the 6gig plan. They had me restore to factory settings and there it was.


----------



## robbyd (Nov 23, 2010)

Macaholic said:


> Let's make sure we all know the difference between Data Sharing and Personal Hotspot (formally known as Data Tethering).
> 
> 
> Personal Hotspot is where your iPhone can act as a wireless router, broadcasting your 3G data connectivity as a near-field WiFi zone. This would enable your WiFi-only iPad, any typical laptop, etc. to log onto the iPhone's WiFi network and access the internet through your iPhone's 3G plan. This ONLY works when the iPad or laptop is at a close proximity to your iPhone.


Here's your answer. Basically, your phone acts as the router. But I still don't use this as replacement router as 3G signal is sometimes weak in my area. 

My friends love the Personal Hotspot more than me, they get free wi-fi. lol


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

westonc said:


> I have an iPhone 3G - waiting for the iPhone 5
> 
> I have the 6Gb plan with Rogers and I use tethering for no additional charge.
> 
> Just have to ring them and have them set it up.


Well you might wait for awhile.
No Hardware Announcements at WWDC 2011? [Updated: No New iPhone Until FY 2012?] - Mac Rumors


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Yep, I check my bill monthly. Tethering is $0.00


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Well you might wait for awhile.
> No Hardware Announcements at WWDC 2011? [Updated: No New iPhone Until FY 2012?] - Mac Rumors


I think there are as many rumours about no new hardware as there are about new hardware. We won't know unless someone steals a prototype or June 6th, whichever comes first.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Atroz said:


> No, he's not SOL. You can do Bluetooth with the hotspot on 3Gs. I've done it with my iPad and wrote about it here before. It's limited to 1.4mbs but it is fine.


I just hooked up my iPad 2 with my 3GS iPhone via bluetooth and it does work great. 
I had to pair them. 
I called Rogers and after talking to 3 different guys in technical support, I finally got one that actually knew what a personal hotspot is. 
Even the last guy that I talked to didn't know that personal hotspot is on the 3GS iPhone. 
No extra charges as many others have stated, as my iPhone is acting as a wireless router and using my 6GB data plan off of my iPhone. 

Good, I just saved myself $15 a month as I had the 500 mb plan for $15 per month, which I just cancelled.

One more question. What's the 1.4 mbs? Is that the download speed?
One for Rogers. :clap:


----------

